# Solved: How can I shorten the length of this input field?



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

Hi,

I have this .php file and for the email field I would like to shorten the length of the
box but not the number of characters it holds....can anyone assist? thanks...

Contact Us

Email

</

[TD][/TD]


----------



## curiousplayer (Jul 10, 2010)

Try this 
You can give any value according to your convenience.


----------



## ehymel (Aug 12, 2007)

A great reference can be found here.

Try this:

Change the numbers to your requirements.


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

That works great!! thanks guys! What about as far as centering this or right justifying it? the way it currently is will it right justify? and if I wanted to center it how would code it? thanks again...

Contact Us

Email

</

[TD][/TD]


----------



## Dano2 (Nov 30, 1999)

How about this did I do it right for centering? seems to look ok I think...

Contact Us



Email

</

[TD][/TD]
​


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

I use CSS for all of mine -- far more accurate browser to browser.
The length value can be interpreted different in various browsers. Makes a mess on tight spacing.


----------

